# Turn-ons and dealbreakers



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

my list was WAY too long, I shortened it to most important stuff

turn ons:
-imperfect/has insecurities
-a gentlemen, kind person
-humorous/playful
-shares at least some of my values in life
-sensitive/romantic dude
-taller than me
-strong

turn offs:
-cynical
-picks at my problems or tries to change me
-hypocitical
-makes me his option while I make him my priority
-huge ego/pride
-smokes, takes drugs, or addicted to alcohol
-perverted
-multiple piercings
-excessive swearing

im really picky.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Turn ons:

brown eyes
wavy hair
romantic
stands up for the underdog
musically inclined
sense of humor
clumsy
talkative
loyal
faithful


Turn offs:
smoking
drugs
tattoos
piercings
lying
cheating


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

turn ons-

dark eyes
individualism
odd sense of humor
understanding
gender bending
openness
piercings


turn offs-

high-maintenance
"metrosexuals"
secretiveness
arrogance
unadventurous


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

rainboots said:


> turn ons-
> 
> gender bending
> 
> ...


Hm..


----------



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

Turn ons  
Kind and Empathetic
Intelligent (the more the better!)
Loves animals
Rational
Not too stinky
Warm eyes
Interested in something
Not controlling
Funny and silly

Turn offs :mum 
Cruel
Controlling
Unfaithful
Too stinky
Low intelligence
Irrational thinking
Too hairy
No silliness
Mostly concerned with how I benefit him


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Turn ons:
Patient
Kind
Sweet
Freckles
Moderate intelligence
Enjoys the kind of music I do
Spiritually open-minded
Big boobs :hide 

Turn offs:
Materialistic
Shallow
Any kind of political extremist
B*tchy
Into rap, country or boy bands
Alcoholic, smoker or drug abuser


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Molten Universe said:


> Turn ons:
> Big boobs :hide


You're right, big boobs _are_ a great place to hide.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

biggoofybastard said:


> turn off's
> tapeworms


Yeah, tapeworms are overrated.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> biggoofybastard said:
> 
> 
> > turn off's
> ...


The bad thing about them is that they're too clingy.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Argo said:


> Molten Universe said:
> 
> 
> > Turn ons:
> ...


That's not what I meant! :b


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

Argo said:


> rainboots said:
> 
> 
> > turn ons-
> ...


hm..???? :con


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

Toonia said:


> Turn ons
> 
> Loves animals
> 
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

rainboots said:


> hm..???? :con


Isn't a metrosexual a guy who wears makeup, gets perms, and has his nails done and eyebrows poked? If gender-bending is a plus then I wasn't sure why being a metrosexual was a negative.


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

Argo said:


> rainboots said:
> 
> 
> > hm..???? :con
> ...


I had considered that that is what you were trying to make a point of but I wasn't sure. And I agree that the metrosexual lifestyle is a form of gender bending. I guess I listed "metrosexuals" under 'turn offs' because in my head I attribute metrosexuals as being high-maintenance and sometimes, more or less, self-absorbed. And my preference would be someone who is laidback about their appearance and passionate about something other than their external self. :stu Also I should not have listed "gender bending" because that's a pretty complex thing itself. And so are people. Some of the top qualities you look for in a partner now will probably become less a priority at some point in the future.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

rainboots said:


> I had considered that that is what you were trying to make a point of but I wasn't sure. And I agree that the metrosexual lifestyle is a form of gender bending. I guess I listed "metrosexuals" under 'turn offs' because in my head I attribute metrosexuals as being high-maintenance and sometimes, more or less, self-absorbed. And my preference would be someone who is laidback about their appearance and passionate about something other than their external self. :stu Also I should not have listed "gender bending" because that's a pretty complex thing itself. And so are people. Some of the top qualities you look for in a partner now will probably become less a priority at some point in the future.


Oh, I understand. I wasn't questioning your preferences, mind you, I just thought it interesting. It's fascinating how often attraction and unattraction can turn on degrees. Some things just don't have the same appeal if they're not there in the _right_ amount.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm...i'm doing this cause a fellower saer is making me. you know who you are.
attractive:
personality wise--genuine-kind-friendly-caring-understanding of my SA
looks--emo hair(longer and curly over they eyes heh), usually skinny but not always, height doesnt matter, hmmm i like good clothing style like those cool retro shirts with the spikey belts lol.. i guess i like the punk style but i also like the athletic style

unattractive--not nice to others-fake-rude-gossipy
looks--doesnt take care of himself(ie:showering/bad b.o.)--thats really the only real turnoff

gosh that was kinda hard


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

*Turn ons:* 
-kind to everyone 
-pretty face 
-somewhat stylish when it comes to clothing 
-a girl that takes care of her body/works out on a regular basis (a girl with a flat stomach turns me on like no other)
-smells good (likes to wear those body lotions that smell so crazy good) 
-a girl that doesn't have to always go out to have a good time, can sit at home and enjoy a good movie with her man

*Turn offs:* 
-not nice to everyone 
-doesn't take care of her body 
-gossipy 
-materialistic 
-high maintenance


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

For those who aren't quite sure. 

A metro-sexual is a straight guy who really pays attention to his grooming and clothing. He takes very good care of his skin and hair. He dresses in a stylish manner. He probably doesn't wear makeup or get perms. Traits generally associated with the gay community. Some people may even believe him to be gay. He is a high maintenance individual.


----------



## rainboots (Jun 25, 2004)

:lol


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Turn ons:

Athletic, Athletic, Athletic
Nice muscle tone
Sculpted legs
Good abs (not guy-looking 8 packs tho  )
Pretty eyes
Humility
Intelligence
Being nice to other people
Dark complexion

Turn offs:

Overweight
Plain
Stuck up
Selfishness
Ignorance
Immaturity
Self-centered
White or light complexion


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

turn ons:

somewhat shy
nice eyes
intelligent
nice butt 
sense of humor 
carring & compassionate
feminine voice


turn offs: 
materialistic 
too heavy or skinny
loud
snobbish
bad hygiene
acne
big feet
manly voice
bad breathe


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Turn ons:



























Dealbreakers:


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


>


Yeah, I hate glasses, too.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Turn Ons: 
Women of any race 
Shyness 
Liberal/openminded 
Long Dark Hair 
Curves 
Intelligence 
Artful/creative 
Doesn't have to talk all the time 
cuddling 
Kind/Caring 
Athletic/Average/Thick 
Nice Smile 


Turn Offs: 
Smoking 
Judgemental 
Clingy 
Crazy 
Overly Emotional 
Lying 
obnoxious 
Stuck up 
Selfishness 
Doing drugs other than Marijuana and Alcohol


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Interesting subject. Here's my take.

Turn-ons:

- Good eye contact
- Says interesting stuff
- Is bright
- Nice, kind
- sense of humor
- A little chunky, with some nice boobies (lol, sorry)

Turn-offs:

- Overly controlled, judgmental
- Self-centered, narcissistic
- ugly
- being too demanding/controlling


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Turn ons

- Dark, sexy looks. Italian, Hispanic, Middle-Eastern, French, etc. Dark, textured hair and nice eyes. *drools*

- It's a cliché to say this but I do like a good personality and sense of humour. I like a girl who's maybe a little eccentric too.

Deal breakers

- Boring and 'By the book' personality

- Gets offended by any remark I make that's even slightly outlandish or un-PC.

- Religious


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> - Religious


Darn, there goes my chance...


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

LittleZion said:


> Vincenzo Coccotti said:
> 
> 
> > - Religious
> ...


i'll take anything, religious or not, with two legs (not three!!).


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

rb27 said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nice rack, though.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

orpheus said:


> i'll take anything, religious or not, with two legs (not three!!).


Darn, there goes my chance... :lol

Turn ons:
Nice guys

Turn offs:
Narcissistic jerks 
Other kinds of jerks too :b


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Turn ons:
> 
> Dealbreakers:


ahahahaa! :lol


----------

